# Ground Zero GZPT80SQX midrange review



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I have these installed in my Scion xB along with the GZPT 28SX tweeter and Morel MW220 midbass. These are in my a-pillars playing into the cavity behind them with no fill. I was hesitant to run a magnesium cone midrange expecting harshness and brightness. Well, all my worries were gone the minute I started listening. These are about 15 degrees from crossfiring and are extremely natural and not at all harsh. Drums are stunningly real and voices are eerily real. I've had someone re-listen to a track simply because it moved them more than it ever had, which was a welcome surprise. 

Build quality is laser precise, can't find anything to complain about. The included grille fits great and according to the RTA, does not change anything when installed. I was as impressed with this midrange as I was my HAT L3SE, definitely in the world class ballpark.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

These are at the upper end of my just hear list. I just wonder if they will fit my apillars. 94 mm will be tight and unfortunately the grill won't work as I think I was told it made the width something like 102mm. My Scan 10f would not fit and they are 97 mm. I'll at least get to see a set when I am down in Cali. Maybe hear them too - that would be awesome and maybe the nudge to make them fit. Some of those AP drivers are really appealing too. Wonder how they compare. Do you have any frequency plots of this from your vehicle preferably with no eq added? I know each setup is different but it does give an idea.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

james2266 said:


> These are at the upper end of my just hear list. I just wonder if they will fit my apillars. 94 mm will be tight and unfortunately the grill won't work as I think I was told it made the width something like 102mm. My Scan 10f would not fit and they are 97 mm. I'll at least get to see a set when I am down in Cali. Maybe hear them too - that would be awesome and maybe the nudge to make them fit. Some of those AP drivers are really appealing too. Wonder how they compare. Do you have any frequency plots of this from your vehicle preferably with no eq added? I know each setup is different but it does give an idea.


They are definitely a solid choice. I didn't have the opportunity to do any pre-eq plots due to time constraints, but they sounded pretty good from flat. I had one of those "this is gonna be great" moments when I first fired it up.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't they have ceramic cones? Would love to test a pair and see how they compare to the ETON version. Haven't heard these yet but the ETON they are based on are indeed really great drivers.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Hanatsu said:


> Don't they have ceramic cones? Would love to test a pair and see how they compare to the ETON version. Haven't heard these yet but the ETON they are based on are indeed really great drivers.


Actually Magnesium cones, I was mistaken when I put aluminum. I was actually thinking metal cones.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> Don't they have ceramic cones? Would love to test a pair and see how they compare to the ETON version. Haven't heard these yet but the ETON they are based on are indeed really great drivers.


I would be very interested in such a comparison as well even if I have not heard either personally - yet...


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Where are you crossing them at on the high pass?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

Golden Ear said:


> Where are you crossing them at on the high pass?


Currently at 800Hz, that will go down quite a bit in the very near future. They can easily play MUCH lower, but my tune has taken a back seat for a couple weeks to get my car dropped and new wheels installed.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm looking into having a set of these installed in my pillars as well and I'm hoping they'll sound good crossed around 250ish.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

The ETON version is good down to 160Hz. 96dB/1m and THD was roughly at 1%

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The 3-way passive set is crossed at 200hz, I am not sure of the slope.


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The 3-way passive set is crossed at 200hz, I am not sure of the slope.


Wow, I like these things even more now than I did before. Hopefully I will hear a set soon. I truly do wonder what the differences are between this one and the Eton Symphony 3 as was mentioned earlier as well other than 4 ohm/8ohm. Maybe i should compare ts parameters. hmm.


----------

